# [Solved]phpmyadmin doesn't show the login screen

## wenyongming

I just installed mariadb and then the apache and phpmyadmin, after typed the http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ in firefox I didn't get the login screen but some files like ChangLog, browse_foreigners.php ,etc. I found it is the files in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/, and if I typed the http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php, it showed that "You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/index.php on this server."I use the default configurations and I can use mariadb in shell. Any suggestions?Last edited by wenyongming on Tue Sep 24, 2013 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Try that:

```
(root)# USE="apache2" emerge -v --oneshot php
```

----------

## wenyongming

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Try that:
> 
> ```
> (root)# USE="apache2" emerge -v --oneshot php
> ```
> ...

 

I had enabled the apache2 use.

----------

## toralf

/me assumes, you've te unstable apache alreday installed ? Then look for the .htaccess file of phpmyadmin, it isn't recognized by the newer apache version. The apache2 log should point in addition to that file.

----------

## wenyongming

after add the use 'setup' to phpmyadmin, it works.thanks for your replies.

----------

## 666threesixes666

just a heads up, this program needs to be protected by an IDS, or else you can brute force passwords.  id make note of how to disable the login page once configured for now.

----------

## wenyongming

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> just a heads up, this program needs to be protected by an IDS, or else you can brute force passwords.  id make note of how to disable the login page once configured for now.

 

what kind of IDS? I've never used such things before. And it warns me to delete the configuration file, what should I do?

----------

## 666threesixes666

something that monitors logs, and stops people from repeatedly giving bad passwords.  fail2ban is my best guess, but i don't know how to set fail2ban up.

personally id just do manipulations to databases and turn phpmyadmin off when not using it.  if i need to turn it back on ssh into machine and re link.

my move is

```

#move phpmyadmin out of web root, to symlink instead.

sudo mv /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/localhost/phpmyadmin

#turned on

sudo ln -s /var/www/localhost/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin

#turned off

sudo rm -rf /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/

```

----------

